# Fehlermeldung OutOfMemory



## RobDom (18. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benutze Eclipse 3.2.2 unter Windows XP.

Bei einem etwas speicherintensiven animierten java3D Graphen habe ich ein Speicherproblem:

Läuft die Anwendung unter Eclipse und ich starte ein anderes Programm (z.B. Outlook, etc.),
bekomme ich in der Konsole folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
Exception in thread "Thread-184" java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space
```

Kann man da an den Einstellungen in Eclipse etwas machen?? Speicher freigeben, o.ä ??
Liegt dieses Problem überhaupt an der IDE oder an etwas anderem??

Danke für jeden Tipp


----------



## Evil-Devil (18. Sep 2007)

Der Standard Heap oder der den du bei Eclipse eingestellt hast reicht wohl nicht aus. Du kannst den mit -Xmx=<Wert> beim Start deiner Anwendung setzen.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter. OOM Exceptions hatte ich bisher nur bei vielen sehr großen Texturen...


----------



## RobDom (18. Sep 2007)

Danke für den Tipp.

Man kann unter eclipse mit 


```
eclipse -vmargs -Xmx<memory size>
```

direkt auf die java VM zugreifen und den heap erhöhen.

Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage: Wo schreib ich das hin ???


----------



## maki (18. Sep 2007)

eclipse.ini


----------



## SlaterB (18. Sep 2007)

eher/ alternativ unter der Run-Konfiguration des Programms, das du startest,
Feld VM arguments


----------



## RobDom (18. Sep 2007)

habs mal in der eclipse.ini probiert und von 256 auf 1024 erhöht.

--> Jetzt hab ich keine Fehlermeldungen mehr, aber das ganze System ist langsamer geworden,
wenn meine Application läuft. Ist wohl ein Balanceakt;-)

Auf jeden Fall Danke.


----------

